
LastPass Account recovery broken for 2 days - MaikuMori
https://lastpass.com/recover.php
======
sitepodmatt
I'm unlikely to renew LastPass when it comes up, it seems there no security,
devops, or even browser integration talent remaining, and it hasn't really
progressed in years apart from a minor Vault UI overhaul and a price doubling.
When I think back I heard about them from the shameless SecurityNow podcast
around 2009 - this was before the terms paid "influencer" was a well known
thing.

What are the decent 2018 alternatives that work on both Firefox and Chrome and
work on the linux desktop (so 1password is out last time I looked), securely
synced to the cloud (yes, I'll take that risk over Keepass) but also with
offline support too, and maybe a android mobile app too?

Companies that don't update their status page is often straw that breaks the
camel’s back for me... #fail

~~~
MaikuMori
I actually tried 1Password recently. Their online offering is new. The browser
addons had problems. I'm a Linux/Android user so that's an extra problem. I'm
just looking something that works xplatform and potentially has family/team
sharing.

I do like 1Password team/ui better and it's probably going to be a solid
eventually, but couple month ago it was a bit too raw.

I've also found [https://bitwarden.com/](https://bitwarden.com/), but haven't
checked it yet. It can be self-hosted, but it's C# which may or may not be
your cup of tea.

There are also pass (the cli tool based on PGP) based browser extensions,
maybe worth investigating that stack again.

~~~
sitepodmatt
1password will probably a good candidate for me when they have a Firefox
extension which seems dependent on webextension API supporting all they need
and dropping chromium specific API. On watch list.

Nothing against C# as a lanaguage, especially if it's running on .Net Core and
packaged nicely into a container, but self-hosting of a password manager isn't
something I want to do.

------
MaikuMori
They acknowledged it on Twitter[1]. Status page[2] doesn't reflect that it's
down, but this is serious degradation of service.

There is also a forum post[3] from couple days ago which means that it's
hasn't been fixed for more than 2 days.

    
    
      - [1] https://twitter.com/LastPassHelp/status/973306914925924352
      - [2] https://status.lastpass.com/
      - [3] https://forums.lastpass.com/viewtopic.php?t=294555&p=983515

------
navjack27
I've been keeping a keepass on my Google drive (and locally) and is always in
sync on all my computers. I've been trying to get my father off of the
lastpass experience ever since I've noticed the degradation of service from
LastPass, maybe today is the day I help him do it. It isn't hard.

